#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Quantization,wireless and mobile communcation,lecture notes download

## akshaya_kumar

Quantizer is device which removes the irrelevancy of the speech signal and this process is irreversible and Quantization is the process in which we map the continuous range of amplitudes of a signal into a finite set of discrete amplitudes. This Process introduces the distortion in signal.





  Similar Threads: 4G free lecture,wireless and mobile communication,notes and pdf download Modern Wireless Communication Systems,wireless and mobile communication,best lecture notes download Limitations in Wireless Networking,wireless and mobile communication,lecture notes pdf free download PSTN,wireless and mobile communication,best lecture notes download Wireless Transmission Protocols,wireless and mobile communication,lecture notes

----------

